# We need prayer



## Spotted Owl (Mar 14, 2010)

I know this isn't logging but this is where we know the most folks.

Yesterday I at the very least, temporarily lost my favorite cutting and working partner. My boy went down just before noon yesterday. I got a call and met them at the hospital. The locals couldn't handle what was happening and ground transported him to Dornbecker/Shriners in Portland that's where we are right now. His heart stopped twice on the transport ride, and he has had 12 medium to major seizures up to this point. Right now they are looking into all the Cardiac and Neurological possibilities and are coming up with nothing. The major scans will be redone Monday to compare. The have found that there so far has been no brain or heart injury and they don't at this point anticipate any. That's all we know for now.

They told him NO driving, saws, ya they said that,they asked what he liked and he told them cutting timber, tractors or heavy equipment, swimming all the usual seizure stuff I guess.

He's whipped, I've never in my life seen anyone this tired and drained before. He and his mother can use all the prayers you and everyone can send.

I gotta go and get back to give Mrs a break, send her to the coffee shop in the lobby or something. It's damn hard for her to see her "baby" like this and not a dadgum thing she can do about anything. We'll be here until he goes home with us.



Thank you everyone.



Owl


----------



## Dayto (Mar 14, 2010)

All by best Brother! , The timber aint gonna run-a-way , recover in confort buddie.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 14, 2010)

Prayers for your boys recovery, and you folks will be in our thoughts here.

Hang in there and keep things level best you can, while he pulls through.

All the best!
Dingeryote


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy- I hope the cause is found out quickly and he can recover soon and get back to what he likes doing in the woods.


----------



## scattergun13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Prayers sent, please keep us posted and give him our best.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, frightening. I hope they're able to figure out what's going on.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 14, 2010)

Hope everything turns out good. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 14, 2010)

I've prayed for your family
Phil


----------



## keith811 (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know any of your names as I am new to this site if you will p m them to me I will get a chain started down here in VA and get alot of prayers going around. 

Hope for the best, and a quick recovery

My Father-in-law started having seizures a few years ago and I know how draining they can be on someone expect a 3 to 5 day recovery just from the seizures.


----------



## porsche965 (Mar 14, 2010)

Scary part is that this can happen to any of us at any time. Be thankful each day you can pick up a saw.

My prayers for your cutting partner and you also. Prayer transcends all distance and time. God hears us immediately. He is our Great Physician.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 14, 2010)

Scot...if you and Sara need anything, and I mean anything, no matter how large or small, let me know.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Prayers for your whole family. Hope it all works out soon for you. doug


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 14, 2010)

Prayers sent from my family to yours


----------



## slowp (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, if you need any help, PM me....I'll think good thoughts.


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 14, 2010)

may god bless your family with a quick and total recovery for your son...prayers from all of us in the edwards family.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 14, 2010)

Prayers from our family to yours. I hope your son is doing better. Lindsey can relate to what he's going through. She has had seizure problems in the past, same type of thing, with major hospital stays. I will pray for him bud. We really feel for you.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about it Owl. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Billy


----------



## redneckwoodsman (Mar 14, 2010)

you are in our prayers. a child in trouble is a painfull time.


----------



## les-or-more (Mar 14, 2010)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn that's a tough hand to be dealt. You guys are in my thoughts. Hang tough!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 14, 2010)

Prayers sent... I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 14, 2010)

All of my best to you and your family. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent to you and yours...


----------



## rwoods (Mar 14, 2010)

Praying for all of you. Ron


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 14, 2010)

All my best, Owl. All we have in this world is family. The best thing you can do for yours is to remain upbeat and happy. Do not allow a moment of uncertainty or sadness. Happy people recover faster. 
God bless.


----------



## AlaskanLogger (Mar 14, 2010)

Prayers from Alaska my friend. We will be thinking of you and yours all week.


----------



## PineFever (Mar 14, 2010)

Well wishes and prayers from the mountain top in SoCal.


Ed
Stay Safe Out and Up There


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 14, 2010)

Have they found out what happened yet?


----------



## mile9socounty (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats a hard dealt hand man. My prayers go to you and your family. I hope your boy can recover fully and get back out into the woods.


----------



## WesternSaw (Mar 14, 2010)

*SpottedOwl*

I hope a speedy recovery is in store for your son!Hoping you and your wife stay strong through this tough time.remember that both of you will need to get your own rest while helping your son. 
Take Care
Lawrence


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't know how I missed this yesterday?

God Bless Owl, and my family will be praying for yours.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 15, 2010)

I will do.
You and yours have my greatest respect and well wishes.
Seizures are scary and can be serious trouble.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 15, 2010)

We were able to come home late last night. Been about 36 hours to the good, heart monitor will be hooked up today. Other tests will wait until he is more stable. Still no brain or heart injury and none is anticipated. He's still whipped. Meds seem to be helping. The doctors don't understand the fast turn around to nothing happening anymore, the meds should have taken more time. The don't argue about it just are confused about it. Lots more testing to come.

Thanks for everything guys. It's not over yet though, so please keep it coming.



Owl


----------



## little possum (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayers sent. Hope it turns out alright.

Please keep us posted


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 15, 2010)

Spotted Owl said:


> We were able to come home late last night. Been about 36 hours to the good, heart monitor will be hooked up today. Other tests will wait until he is more stable. Still no brain or heart injury and none is anticipated. He's still whipped. Meds seem to be helping. The doctors don't understand the fast turn around to nothing happening anymore, the meds should have taken more time. The don't argue about it just are confused about it. Lots more testing to come.
> 
> Thanks for everything guys. It's not over yet though, so please keep it coming.
> 
> ...



Prayers out my friend.


----------



## AZLOGGER (Mar 15, 2010)

OWL you and the Mrs hang tough, you folks need to rest and stay strong for your son.

God grant this young man a speedy & complete recovery.
Prayers from all of us in AZ sent up to you and yours.


----------



## Greystoke (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayers out to you and yours pardner.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't pray. The world would tilt on it's axis and all hell would break loose.

Owl... I'll raise a beer to your friend... may a full recovery ensue. 

Gary


----------



## highpointtree (Mar 15, 2010)

still here, still praying.....make everyday count !!


----------



## redprospector (Mar 15, 2010)

Owl, hang tough man.
I know it's a raw deal, I have a son that has a seizure disorder. I know first hand that it is the toughest thing to go through that anyone can imagine, just seeing it happen to your kid. 
We pray for our son several times a day, and will add your son, you & your wife to those prayers. 
I know some don't believe in prayer, but in a situation like this prayer is about all a man has. I believe that in a real tough spot like this, prayer can be all a man needs.

Andy


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayers sent your way, My heart felt sympathy goes out to you. May god bless your son and your family.


----------



## John D (Mar 15, 2010)

Owl, you ,your boy and your family are in my thoughts and prayers....I hope for a fast, full recovery....I also hopw they find out what happened,and why the sudden return to normal(good,but unexplainable at this point).


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry I missed this yesterday, my heart goes out to you and your family.
My thoughts and prayers will be wishing you and the family well.
I personally believe God will give you no more than you can handle and through the power of prayer all is possible.
When it get's down to the brass tacks if you have family and health you're a rich man. God Bless!


----------



## madhatte (Mar 15, 2010)

Geeze, I don't know if I could hack losing the woods and having to join the Real World. That's a rough bit of luck. Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 16, 2010)

Man that is terrible. Being rather young myself, it really scares me when healthy young people have trouble like that.

Sounds like he will come out of the ordeal the same if not stronger than before though.


----------



## pioneer_boy (Mar 16, 2010)

you got all my prayers coming froming from cape breton. i dunno what i would do if i lost the woods.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 16, 2010)

My prayers for your family and son. And let us know of anything you need.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Scott, you tell Sara if you guys need anything PM us and we will help out. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Dale (Mar 16, 2010)

Nothing but well-wishes from my camp.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 16, 2010)

Prayers sent i hope he gets well soon


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 16, 2010)

Just saw this today.

I'll be praying for you, your son, and your wife too; this can't be easy to take at all. 



Mr. HE


----------



## bitzer (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope your son recovers quickly and fully so he can get back to throwin chips!


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bump, for more prayers guys.


----------



## ae4461tma (Mar 20, 2010)

Owl,you ,your boy and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. May God Bless you.


----------



## skidsteer.ca (Mar 20, 2010)

Hang tough, May God help you see to his speedy recovery.
From the Kreger family in NW Ontario.
Ken


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2010)

*Bump...a little more never hurts.*

How goes it, Owl?


----------



## slowp (Mar 27, 2010)

Timely. I was wondering about this yesterday.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great thinks like a mind... Me too... 

Gary


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Me Three!


----------



## frankyslog (Mar 30, 2010)

well wishes to your family in this tough time. i hope your partner is able to join you agian soon, franky.


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 30, 2010)

Just found this thread. Hope all works out well and you have my prayers in the name of Jesus Christ.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2010)

Still wondering, and thinking good thoughts.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> Still wondering, and thinking good thoughts.


Yes, Same here.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2010)

Thirded.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 6, 2010)

Fourthed.

Hope he is doing better and the docs have figured something out.




Mr. HE


----------



## BuddhaKat (Apr 7, 2010)

Fivethed!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> Still wondering, and thinking good thoughts.



Yup.


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Apr 7, 2010)

Double yep!!


----------



## little possum (Apr 7, 2010)

Owl hasnt been on since 3-23-10. 

Hope everything is alright


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 7, 2010)

Still sending well wishes from these hills


----------



## schmuck.k (Apr 7, 2010)

sending good thoughts owl


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 17, 2010)

Brushwacker said:


> Just found this thread. Hope all works out well and you have my prayers in the name of Jesus Christ.


.

. X2 . I agree ..


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

It goes busy. Normal day job. Riggin in the afternoons/weekends now that light stays, and I pulled out the traps to do damage work as I can get it. Busy and not much chance to get on lately. The yarder busted and so I have had a chance to get back on a see whats happening.

The boy is doing as well as possible. They are watching two spots in his brain and measuring the growth of one that has fingers spreading off of it. He gets an MRI every three weeks to check things. They finally got his meds in better shape and don't have so over drugged anymore, but that takes time and has to go slow changing that stuff around. Plain short of it he has the crap end of the stick right now and nothing can change that. He's tough though and handling it I think very well for the cards he's been delt lately.

Mrs. had to get her Chemo adjusted so that is being delt with also. She has been doing as well as possible too. She also has the crap end of the stick.

Things have just been plain rough around here for awhile. 


If you can keep us on the prayer and thought list we still need all we can get.

Hope to see all the regulars and then some at Farley's in June.



Thanks guys



Owl


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Apr 23, 2010)

Prayers & good thoughts for Y'alls! I hope that things really improve for your family.


.


----------



## Arrowhead (Apr 23, 2010)

Spotted Owl said:


> If you can keep us on the prayer and thought list we still need all we can get.



Absolutely..... Your issues have been on my mind since the first day I read this... Thoughts and Prayers always to you and your family.


----------



## poorboypaul (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a newbie on this site, don't really "know" anybody. But I just wanted to say that when you're feeling overwhelmed, just remember that many of us are thinking about you and your family. I'm not much for praying, but I wish your family the very best outcome through all of this. We'll be thinking of ya every day.


----------



## jimdad07 (Apr 23, 2010)

Our prayers are with you and yours here in Northern New York.


----------



## ae4461tma (Apr 24, 2010)

Again Owl My thoughts and Prayers go out for you and yours.


----------



## Hddnis (Apr 24, 2010)

Owl,

You are in our continued thoughts and prayers. I hope this all works out for the best somehow.



Mr. HE


----------

